# Asbestos tile question



## Mpls (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a space in my basement with exposed black tile mastic from some missing 9x9 tiles. Parts of some of the tiles are in tact and glued down and others are missing entirely. The owner has stated that he picked up a few loose pieces and mopped and cleaned and then layed down carpet in the basement. This area is still exposed and has been walked on since it is in the laundry room. The tiles are in tact, and the partial tiles are in tact. The mastic/adhesive is not sticky at all but black is visible. 

I am concerned about if walking on the black mastic and the partial tiles could has tracked asbestos into the house, onto the carpet, etc. The area looks pretty clean to me. 

Anything to be concerned about ? 

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

For asbestos to be a concern,it must be powdered and blown into the air---

this is seldom a problem with tile or mastic as the fibers are stuck fast in the tile or mastic--


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If the tiles are breaking up this is a hazard. If they are solid and not factoring no issue. A mop and bucket is not an approved asbestos remediation process. Covered with a carpet it's probably ok for the short term .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would just get some mastic remover and get it done. If you don't do it know, you will wind up doing it later.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

The EPA told us to cover it whenever possible. Toss a throwrug over it or a piece of loose-lay vinyl and forget it. It is not dangerous unless it is friable.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Mpls said:


> I have a space in my basement with exposed black tile mastic from some missing 9x9 tiles. Parts of some of the tiles are in tact and glued down and others are missing entirely. The owner has stated that he picked up a few loose pieces and mopped and cleaned and then layed down carpet in the basement. This area is still exposed and has been walked on since it is in the laundry room. The tiles are in tact, and the partial tiles are in tact. The mastic/adhesive is not sticky at all but black is visible.
> 
> I am concerned about if walking on the black mastic and the partial tiles could has tracked asbestos into the house, onto the carpet, etc. The area looks pretty clean to me.
> 
> ...


Nothing to be concerned about. You are not tracking asbestos.


----------

